# Giving goats bread?



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I have been seeing videos and pictures of people giving goats bread. I know fruits, vegetables and the such were good treats. I give mine the occasion horse treat. So is bread and peanut butter really ok to feed? I often throw out the bread ends and sometimes I get raisin bread and it starts getting hard before I finish the loaf. If I can feed it as a treat, I might as well. But I don't want to hurt their tummies or make them sick.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I fed my goats bread all the time, but only a slice or two per day. As a treat its fine..in fact I fed my goats pancakes, sandwiches, cake and doughnuts and they'd go crazy! But again, in SMALL amounts to prevent tummy upset, and I don't recommend these treats to chubby goats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I feed it when i have left over , they LOVE it with peanut butter 
I may not be the only person who sits at a picnic table spreading PB on bread and feeding it to each of my goats , lol...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep they love bread in serving size portions. 1 or 2 slices is fine. They also love cooked pasta, beans, and rice, again in small portions like 1 cup each. I have big goats, so less for Nigies, Pygmies, and minis.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine get left overs like that because they are in with the chickens. They don't get tons but they do get some different things which they all share (well as much as animals can share).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, in moderation.

In the summertime, we take it out of the bag and let the sun dry it out. Then feed here and there for treats. They love them, sounds like they are eating potato chips, LOL. But do not feed bread that is moldy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd not do a lot, but a little here and there may be a tasty treat. I prefer sticking to fruits and veggies.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

My wether goat used to scarf down half a loaf of moldy bread at a time back in the day when I thought goats were glorified garbage disposals. He LOVED it! I've learned one or two things since then and I don't feed so much in one sitting nowadays, particularly if the bread looks like it's sprouting legs and could walk off any minute. 

That same wether is a huge fan of Grandma's Christmas fruitcake. Since no one else likes it we always give it to the goat. Last year we added several more goats to our herd and we brought the fruitcake out for all to share. Well, Mr. Greedy snatched the box of cake from my hand and took off with it, devouring about three pounds of cake in as many seconds. It was funny until the next day when his overindulgence came back to haunt him like the Ghost of Christmas Past. That fruitcake sat in his belly like a ton of bricks and he spent the whole day groaning on a pile of blankets by the wood stove in our basement. I was afraid we would lose the old fella, but he pulled through and since then we're a lot more careful about portioning things out so he can't grab the goods and run. 

The moral of this tale: Grandma's Christmas fruitcake makes a great doorstop and is perfect weight down any dead bodies you plan to hide in the lake. But if you give it to goats, sharpen your axe and chop it into smaller pieces first.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Damfino said:


> My wether goat used to scarf down half a loaf of moldy bread at a time back in the day when I thought goats were glorified garbage disposals. He LOVED it! I've learned one or two things since then and I don't feed so much in one sitting nowadays, particularly if the bread looks like it's sprouting legs and could walk off any minute.
> 
> That same wether is a huge fan of Grandma's Christmas fruitcake. Since no one else likes it we always give it to the goat. Last year we added several more goats to our herd and we brought the fruitcake out for all to share. Well, Mr. Greedy snatched the box of cake from my hand and took off with it, devouring about three pounds of cake in as many seconds. It was funny until the next day when his overindulgence came back to haunt him like the Ghost of Christmas Past. That fruitcake sat in his belly like a ton of bricks and he spent the whole day groaning on a pile of blankets by the wood stove in our basement. I was afraid we would lose the old fella, but he pulled through and since then we're a lot more careful about portioning things out so he can't grab the goods and run.
> 
> The moral of this tale: Grandma's Christmas fruitcake makes a great doorstop and is perfect weight down any dead bodies you plan to hide in the lake. But if you give it to goats, sharpen your axe and chop it into smaller pieces first.


I just read this out loud to the whole family.

Do you write for a living? That was great. We were all laughing so hard! Not at his misery, but your description.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I used to get a load of old bread from the dead bread store and feed it to the ctitters. I would share a loaf or 2 between all my goats every day. They loved it and it helped keep weight on the heavy milkers and also everyone in the deep cold of winter. It was great for the horses and chickens too.

I used to work in a town that had a new Dunkin Donuts. They did not have a great volume of business to begin with, so they had 2 or 3 garbage bags full of donuts, bagels and munchkins left at the end of the day. The last guy on duty would put the bags out for me to pick up on my way home. Man, those goats (horses, chickens, kids and I) were in heaven!


----------



## marysuire1180 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow thanks for this thread, I give bread to my horses chickens, geese,and pigs but was leery about feeding it to my goats. Well I went the bread store and got some extra feeder bread and a jar of peanut butter to alternate with. Thanks again


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

The lady I bought my dwarfs from fed them only bread and sweet feed. They are so fat. They do not like my diet of free choice hay and half a cup of grain a day.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ that's exactly how you DON'T want to feed bread. It sounds like you have them on a much healthier diet, they'll shed some pounds and have a healthier gut.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Damfino said:


> My wether goat used to scarf down half a loaf of moldy bread at a time back in the day when I thought goats were glorified garbage disposals. He LOVED it! I've learned one or two things since then and I don't feed so much in one sitting nowadays, particularly if the bread looks like it's sprouting legs and could walk off any minute.
> 
> That same wether is a huge fan of Grandma's Christmas fruitcake. Since no one else likes it we always give it to the goat. Last year we added several more goats to our herd and we brought the fruitcake out for all to share. Well, Mr. Greedy snatched the box of cake from my hand and took off with it, devouring about three pounds of cake in as many seconds. It was funny until the next day when his overindulgence came back to haunt him like the Ghost of Christmas Past. That fruitcake sat in his belly like a ton of bricks and he spent the whole day groaning on a pile of blankets by the wood stove in our basement. I was afraid we would lose the old fella, but he pulled through and since then we're a lot more careful about portioning things out so he can't grab the goods and run.
> 
> The moral of this tale: Grandma's Christmas fruitcake makes a great doorstop and is perfect weight down any dead bodies you plan to hide in the lake. But if you give it to goats, sharpen your axe and chop it into smaller pieces first.


Oh my!! Hilarious


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I used to get a load of old bread from the dead bread store and feed it to the ctitters. I would share a loaf or 2 between all my goats every day. They loved it and it helped keep weight on the heavy milkers and also everyone in the deep cold of winter. It was great for the horses and chickens too.
> 
> I used to work in a town that had a new Dunkin Donuts. They did not have a great volume of business to begin with, so they had 2 or 3 garbage bags full of donuts, bagels and munchkins left at the end of the day. The last guy on duty would put the bags out for me to pick up on my way home. Man, those goats (horses, chickens, kids and I) were in heaven!


The dead bread store ? :scratch:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Many of the bread thrift stores (aka "outlets") will give bread that is past the sell-by date (dead bread) free to farmers. Some require you to call ahead for a flat of it, some give it away first come-first serve.


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, we don't do bread(any leftovers go to our neighbor's pigs). They were so fat I swore they must be pregnant but they weren't. Just so fat they waddled and couldn't jump. She had them as pets on 3 acres in the city. She bottle raised the first one. She knew nothing about CD-T shots, or blood testing. We did that immediately while quarantining them which came back negative.

They can now jump, run and I can lift them without problems. They have saggy skin and a lot of hair(due to their winter coat). They are still fatter then what I'd like, but I went a head and breed them since they seem to be acting more like goats then like lazy lumps. I still can't tell what Pippin is. She looks a lot like a Pygmy(she's the all black one), but I know her daughter is at least 1/2 Nigerian Dwarf(tri color).

They passed so they are with our others. We have testing again at the end of this month. Not looking forward to it and skipping Chocolate until after she gives birth. She's due at the end of Jan/beginning of Feb.


----------

